# Sorby Pro-Edge jig Raiser to overcome catching on switching



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Feb 2016)

I thought it worth posting pictures of this just to illustrate it so folks having similar problems can make one. Took me nearly 3 minutes to make it  It overcomes skew chisel handles fouling on the switch housing when being ground at 15 degrees (30 degrees included angle). Note how thin the ply is....too thick and your tool will hit the abrasive belt beyond the metal platen and have no solid backing which is dangerous for a dig in and accident.


----------



## Doug B (8 Feb 2016)

The belt housing is adjustable to the motor & switch so I don't see why you have a problem hitting the switch Bob, just adjust it till you have a clear swing.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Feb 2016)

Yes I realise that Doug but when doing a skew I like to have the belt assembly flat(ish) so gravity is on my side. having said that, I will experiment with it raised another 10 degrees or so as that might still feel right but overcome the fouling issue. I don't use the skew jig because I've come to favour a slight convex radius on the edge which means rotating it by freehand through a slight arc (which is mostly why I like it quite flat). The radiused edge de-risks catches when rolling beads and doing planing cuts by just tucking the corners back a little.

John Davis (Pro woodturner with shop down in Stockbridge) has his entire machine upside down and sharpens everything freehand from the underside.


----------



## Doug B (8 Feb 2016)

Sounds very much how I sharpen my skews Bob I've never got on with the jigs, one of my skews is quadrant shaped which requires a large handle swing, I find a fairly upright position allows the necessary movement probably about 70 degrees though not measured just positioned through trial & error.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Feb 2016)

well I'll definitely mess around with the setting Doug, if you're doing it more upright then it's definitely worth another look. Thanks for that, it's inspired me to have another go


----------



## Doug B (9 Feb 2016)

Took a quick photo on my phone this morning whilst in the shop, this shows how steep the belt housing is, the skew on the right is ground with a large radius & with the Proedge set up as it is the handle of the skew will pass over the switch.


----------



## woodpig (9 Feb 2016)

That's a strange looking skew chisel Doug, I'd like to see that in action in a video.

Ps your workshop looks very clean!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (9 Feb 2016)

Very interesting Doug. I agree that the skew pictured looks ever so close to the profile on my scrapers.....except for the bevel. But I take the point about the angle of the belt assembly and I'll try it at that steep angle myself to see if I can get on with it


----------



## Doug B (9 Feb 2016)

woodpig":30shl6xm said:


> That's a strange looking skew chisel Doug, I'd like to see that in action in a video.



I got the idea after seeing Chris Eagles use a similar shaped one many years ago at one of Peter Sefton's open days.





wood pig":30shl6xm said:


> Ps your workshop looks very clean!



The apprentice would agree with you, sadly for him I don't


----------



## custard (11 Feb 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":327aytgs said:


> I thought it worth posting pictures of this just to illustrate it so folks having similar problems can make one. Took me nearly 3 minutes to make it  It overcomes skew chisel handles fouling on the switch housing when being ground at 15 degrees (30 degrees included angle). Note how thin the ply is....too thick and your tool will hit the abrasive belt beyond the metal platen and have no solid backing which is dangerous for a dig in and accident.



+1

What I took out from this post is just how easy it is to make supplementary tool holding jigs for the Pro-Edge, you're certainly not limited to the jigs that Sorby offer. Because the platten that backs up the abrasive paper is pretty large you can land the tool in quite a large area too achieve any particular grind, this gives you a lot of flexibility when it comes to making jigs.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 Feb 2016)

Doug B":1b632k1b said:


> Took a quick photo on my phone this morning whilst in the shop, this shows how steep the belt housing is, the skew on the right is ground with a large radius & with the Proedge set up as it is the handle of the skew will pass over the switch.



Terry nipped over this morning for some sharpening action so I was messing with the pro edge and discovered that it's not the switch housing that's fouling my skew handles, it's the metal rod that you slot the elliptical grinding boss onto. The trouble with that is it's attached to the belt assembly and therefore of course, moves with it retaining a constant angle and thus is immune to positioning it out as you suggest Doug.

So.....the need for the jig stands I'm afraid. It's actually hitting the oval shaped cast protrusion at which that metal rod joins the body of the belt assembly. It is therefore problematic on the swing of the tool to the right as you look at it as that's when the handle swings left and clouts into that metalwork. Definitely a design flaw which a detachable metal rod would fix as indeed would a raised platform which is what my jig does. I wonder if Sorby will ever manufacture a mark II?


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Feb 2016)

Your tool rest appears to be different to mine. Narrower and without a channel for the jigs to slide in........ or is it just my eyesight ?

I have been thinking about moving the switch box but a peep inside makes me think it will not be possible.


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

Grahamshed":jdibplrn said:


> Your tool rest appears to be different to mine. Narrower and without a channel for the jigs to slide in........ or is it just my eyesight


It's the accessory Short Tool Platform with Arm http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/sharpenin ... m-with-arm


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":3awou0uk said:


> Grahamshed":3awou0uk said:
> 
> 
> > Your tool rest appears to be different to mine. Narrower and without a channel for the jigs to slide in........ or is it just my eyesight
> ...



Ahh, I haven't come across that. What benefit does it have ?


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

Grahamshed":1tdvpekx said:


> [ What benefit does it have ?


£15 into Yandles till ? ;-)
I think it's supposed to make life easy for sharpening short tools whose handles would foul the standard tool rest.


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Feb 2016)

:lol: (hammer)


----------



## woodpig (11 Feb 2016)

It seems the ProEdge is only a 98% perfect solution. The MK2 version needs to have a longer belt with the table a bit higher up and the on/off switch mounted out of the way behind the motor somewhere. Still the best solution out there though.

My Unproedge has issues at times so I just knock the handle off if I can if its getting in the way.

Actually that's the answer, switch over to removable collet handles! Problem solved. :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (12 Feb 2016)

woodpig":bisr2m20 said:


> It seems the ProEdge is only a 98% perfect solution. The MK2 version needs to have a longer belt with the table a bit higher up and the on/off switch mounted out of the way behind the motor somewhere. Still the best solution out there though.
> 
> My Unproedge has issues at times so I just knock the handle off if I can if its getting in the way.
> 
> Actually that's the answer, switch over to removable collet handles! Problem solved. :lol:




I agree about it being the best( though it is the only one I have had  ) and in general I am more than happy with it.
To a large extent I have gone over to collett handles, though not for that reason, but it isn't really an answer. The problem with the switch box only occurs when trying to put on or sharpen a left hand side curve. In my case this is on a 'lacer' type skew and a curved or round top scraper. Both of these are flat steel with a tang and I haven't seen a removable handle system that will hold tangs securely.
I keep looking though


----------



## woodpig (12 Feb 2016)

Yes, I can appreciate flat tangs can be a problem for collet handles.


----------

